# White M-Benz C280 - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

========================================
Wahing:
DAWN
Z-7
AQuartz IC
Meguiar's APC

Equipment/compounds:
Makita 9227
Porter Cable 7424XP
Menzera PO85RD 83Q 
Festool 5000
LC pad
Gtechniq C1 C3 C4 C5 L1 G1

=============let the picture talk===========================
Customer arrive









Cooling









Interior detailing first and wash car

























Move car to the polishing room, use protection cover is necessary









Take out the rim in the polishing room

















Check the paint

























































































Star to polish









clean tire and rim...

























polish carefully

































Engine detailing

























Paint coating 









































Glass coating









Plastic accessories coating









finish


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely car.


----------



## Mrwscott (Mar 13, 2009)

Well done ce"O"


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

fantastic results on the white! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks great and love the premises


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

new unit looking good orion :thumb


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work! You guys have an awesome shop!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Great work and it an awesome detailing workshop


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

im in love with the premesis!



(runs away in shame )


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car :thumb: did you paint the disc hubs?..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work. loving the shine on the callipers


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> nice car :thumb: did you paint the disc hubs?..


the disc hubs had no paint original, we can do this for cusomer, we already inform this problem to him, maybe he will paint this area next time. 

We also had paint repair service:


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> nice car :thumb: did you paint the disc hubs?..


I think it can't paint, and no need.....
Brake disc and hub are the same parts :doublesho


----------

